# [OT] siamo in dirittura d'arrivo....

## codadilupo

ebbene si': dopo aver cominciato sabato notte, intorno alle 2.00 (della domenica mattina, quindi), il celeron 500, equipaggiato con di 256 RAM e 3.3 Gb di disco liberi - quello che alcuni di voi han visto al GDay, insomma -, ha finalmente terminato di compilare openoffice !!

Che dire: c'ha messo solo 65 ore: aql confronto, il mio portatile, celeron 2 Ghz, 256 Mb DDR e 15 Gb di disco fisso é un chiodo, visto c'ha messo 15 orette buone   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

orko!!!!

a meno che OO 1.1 nn sia diventato incredibilmente più pesante

con il mio A-XP 1700+ c'ho messo la bellezza di 7 ore... e io che mi lamentavo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che dire: c'ha messo solo 65 ore: aql confronto, il mio portatile, celeron 2 Ghz, 256 Mb DDR e 15 Gb di disco fisso é un chiodo, visto c'ha messo 15 orette buone   

 

 :Very Happy: 

Preparalo per bene che tra qualche giorno arrivo con la bottiglia per l'inaugurazione, dritta sul monitor  :Laughing: 

(forse ho trovato qualche dritta per la stampante, probabilmente faticheremo meno del previsto  :Wink:  ).

----------

## zUgLiO

Anche il mio ci ha messo circa 7 ore..

Athlon xp 1800+ 256 Ram

Merged   at Mon Nov 24 06:56:57 2003    (openoffice-1.1.0-r2)

       merge time: 7 hours, 15 minutes and 41 seconds.

----------

## emix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Che dire: c'ha messo solo 65 ore

 

 :Shocked:  Che angoscia!

----------

## codadilupo

uhmmmm..... ora che mi viene in mente... sul portatile ho dato emerge openoffice, e, poi, ho dovuto stoppare. dopodiche' ho ricominciato. nun'e' che genlop mi ha fatto il conto dall'inizio del primo tentativo ? Puo' essere ? Baba ???

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  
> 
> Preparalo per bene che tra qualche giorno arrivo con la bottiglia per l'inaugurazione, dritta sul monitor 
> 
> (forse ho trovato qualche dritta per la stampante, probabilmente faticheremo meno del previsto  ).

 

Ottimo! Io, intanto, faccio progressi con X. Non parte ancora, ma ha cambiato messaggio d'errore: prima mi dava noie sulla tastiera (  :Shocked:  ), ora mi dice che non ho una scheda video (  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Se fossi il tuo portatile mi spegnerei e non mi accenderei mai piu'.

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Se fossi il tuo portatile mi spegnerei e non mi accenderei mai piu'.

 

buuhhhh! Kattivo ! E' proprio vero che vuoi acchiappare il premio come miglior Moderatore 2003   :Very Happy: 

P.S.: e poi non é possibile: non usa la stessa scheda video che montano sugli ibm  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

oooookey!!! Ora c'e' anche X, con xfce4.

Si ringrazia, per il supporto, lo staff di SuSE Live! 8.1   :Cool: 

(se no, col tubo che avrei inodvinato le frequnze di quel monitor HP: 27-37/50-76 per 800x600 a 58Hz)

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> oooookey!!! Ora c'e' anche X, con xfce4.
> 
> Si ringrazia, per il supporto, lo staff di SuSE Live! 8.1  
> 
> (se no, col tubo che avrei inodvinato le frequnze di quel monitor HP: 27-37/50-76 per 800x600 a 58Hz)
> ...

 

Io quano ho visto che non andava X ho grabbato l'XF86Config quello della Knoppix  :Wink: 

Avevo letto da qualche parte nel forum che OOo richiedeva 5Gb liberi per compilare... tu l'hai fatto in 3,3 senza particolari accorgimenti?

...e cmq. 'sta cosa delle 65 mi incute parecchio timore... anche se ho un XP2.2+...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io quano ho visto che non andava X ho grabbato l'XF86Config quello della Knoppix 

 

E' sempre il primo tentativo, la knoppix  :Wink:  Pero' non ha funzionato: invece la distro crucca é andata che e' una meraviglia. Ehhhh, potenza di YaST2!

 *Quote:*   

> Avevo letto da qualche parte nel forum che OOo richiedeva 5Gb liberi per compilare... tu l'hai fatto in 3,3 senza particolari accorgimenti?

 

nessun accorgimento. Ho dato 

```
# LANG=39 emerge openoffice
```

 *Quote:*   

> ...e cmq. 'sta cosa delle 65 mi incute parecchio timore... anche se ho un XP2.2+...

 

Ma no', figurati! Sono io che son pigro, e i miei pc lo sanno, e vanno di conseguenza   :Very Happy: 

Tranquillo, se hai una notte da dedicare, lancialo e non ci pensare piu'.

Coda

----------

## doom.it

GRANDE CODA ! :Wink:  finalmente il pc che doveva sfatare tutti i miti è pronto  :Wink: 

ha detto il mio PC di salutarlo, han fatto amicizia nel viaggio MI-VE  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskin1

Complimenti al nuovo arrivato. Pero', e' stato un parto lungo, la madre come sta? Ops, la domanda piu' importante: maschio o femmina?

----------

## MyZelF

I migliori auguri al "piccolo" anche da parte mia... L'ho vegliato per un'intera nottata, al vega...  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ha detto il mio PC di salutarlo, han fatto amicizia nel viaggio MI-VE

 

non mancheremo... piu' tosto, il tuo come sta ? sopravvissuto al viaggio in treno ?  :Wink: 

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

> Complimenti al nuovo arrivato. Pero', e' stato un parto lungo

 

è perché è pigro come me  :Wink: 

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> I migliori auguri al "piccolo" anche da parte mia... L'ho vegliato per un'intera nottata, al vega... 

 

Grazie, vedo che hai tirato fuori anche un cigarillo, per l'occasione  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie, vedo che hai tirato fuori anche un cigarillo, per l'occasione 
> 
> 

 

Ahaha...   :Laughing:  già... era ora di rinnovare l'avatar  :Wink: 

----------

